# Unexpected company, or......



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

Received a call yesterday from a waitress who works at a local cafe we frequent. Seems there were a couple of bunnies seen loitering around and as we are known to some around here as the "bunny people," would we be interesting in rounding them up?

The Missus was very busy and I'm nursing a bruised rib so it was afternoon by the time we arrived and the cafe closes after lunch, so we were on our own. Cute broken black/white up-eared doe ran us ragged criss crossing a fairly heavily trafficked street, hiding under derelict cars in a nearby gas station and squirming beneath the flat tired old Chevy *they* called home in the vacant lot next to the cafe.

About an hour into that chase we realized a "Tucker clone" had been sitting under the Chevy all that while, unbeknownst to us.This little buck with his dark coat, just melded into the shadows beneath the car...clever little fellow he thought he was!

Once we realized he was there, we focused on him and he gave it up easily. Looks just like Tucker, other than a white point on his nose and two little dainty white sox on his forepaws.Badda Bing! In the traveling cage he goes.

The doe led us for quite a merry chase afterward for at least another 45 minutes. We knew she was tired, because she would flop on her side whenever under a vehicle of a sufficient distance from us to evade capture. My rib problem made it difficult to crawl under any vehicle.

Eventually, I found a length of PVC pipe to use as a "chaser" underneath their "home" car, and the Missus nailed her with the net. Local gas station owner said his girlfriend might like one, so within an hour the little buck was re-homed.

At first, the woman indicated she would take both of the buns, but reneged via cell phone before I could return in time with a sufficiently large enough cage for two. She opted out of the doe.

Today, we've got to find a shelter that will take her. She's a cutie and already litter box trained. She needs a good cleaning after living beneath greasy old cars. And was she ever hungry.

There were apparently three buns dumped off and one succumbed to traffic. Fortunately, we got the remaining two before the SUV's did.

Ya never can tell where the day's gonna go!

Buck


----------



## Flopsy (Mar 23, 2005)

Awww, that was so sweet of you Buck. Glad to here that you finally got the two buns saftely. Someone just dropped off three house buns? Thats terrible. I'm happy to hear that they'll get a good home this time.

-Ashley


----------



## black_jack (Mar 23, 2005)

captain buck and his mrs to the rescue. well done buck, that sounds ace. A lot of hard work but ace 

How is the doe now is she any more settled?


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, its amazing, I can't imagine running after a rabbit outside and actually catching it, especially with a bruised rib. You are great.

I wonder why people can't just take buns to the shelter themselves instead of making people running after the bunnies.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Buck, you and the Mrs. are amazing. Bless you both and I mean that. Chasing down a rabbit with a bruised rib, extraordinary. I am so glad all ended well. Please take care of yourself. A briused rib is nothing to take lightly. You and the Mrs.truly are rabbt guardian Angels. God Bless You Both. I will keep you in my prayers, please take care and get to feeling better soon.

Tina


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2005)

Buck...you and the Missus are totally amazing!!! I wish I had been there.

So you've got a cute bunnie that needs a home?!?!

Ya know.... I'm only about an hour away from you.....

Hmmmmmm....!?!?! ***thinks of a way he might fit 7 bunnies in the back room***

Lemme think on this.

*:~) *Jim


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 23, 2005)

Good man, Buck! Wish I could have been there! 

Rose


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, that's quite a story! I'm so glad you and your wife did this though. Really burns me up to think of someone dumping rabbits off like that.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2005)

The BunnyMan Superhero and his sidekick BunnyMissus!

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## northerndancer (Mar 23, 2005)

That was so nice of you to save those two bunnies. It sounds like theymight have diedthere withoutyou.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 23, 2005)

OH MY! 
You two are such heroes! I truly would have liked to participate in that search and rescue mission! If not for the joy of helping the buns, for the lasting memory of the chase! :shock:

I'd have probably been worthless for falling down in tears of frustration and then following it up with fits of laughter!





You two are the best! 





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Buck...you and the Missus are totally amazing!!! I wish I had been there.
> 
> So you've got a cute bunnie that needs a home?!?!
> 
> ...



Local rescue shelter we've dealt with for years (new director) refused her! This is after we adopted four of their rabbits over the years. I am so angryat it. Young people sometimes don't know how to encourage good business relations and *keep* their old customers.

Jim, were headed north tomorrow morning to Tucker Town as Ernestine is going to be visiting with her "cousins" on Tucker Lane and Cali Avenue. It would not be difficult for us to drop her off on the way if someone were to be available at home to receive her.

Things have worked out so serendipitously for the "Tucker Clone," that it would be nice for this baby to go to a home with other buns as she obviously could have easily brow beat her smaller companion, but was living harmoniously side by side with it under the car. Should you take her, I would consider it just as serendipitous that she is going to a home that we all know is first rate!

She's a dirty girl right now and I don't know how much time we will have between now and tomorrow to clean her up. We don't even know what we are to do with her tomorrow and might have to take her to Tucker Town because we don't have accommodations here.Secretary at the Missus' doctor's office said today that she might be interested, but don't call her, she'll call us....blah, blah, blah. 

It has been my experience with bunnies and motorcycles (I used to collect them) that people who leave you with that caveat are not likely to follow through. They are people "who like the idea" of owning one, butlack the gumption to "walk the walk," when push comes to shove for whatever reasons. No barbs being thrown at you here,because I know you are the real Magilla and are not talking out of your hat.

I used to knock myself out trying to find people good motorcycling buys, only to be told, "Ahem, perhaps, not right now" or"Maybe for Christmas," etc. I got to the point where if someone said, "Find me a motorcycle!" I'd say, "You find the motorcycle you like and I'll check it out to insure it is in proper shape and a reasonable price." 

In all my 35 years of motorcycling I only had one woman who took me upon that offer. When the seller saw me walk up with my checklist and start checking items from front to rear, he began to tell me what was wrong with it before I could find them. LOL. Saved that woman a bundle of money that day 'cause she was going to try to surprise her husband with it.

Anyway, my point is I am not holding my breath waiting for the secretary to call us, and would be delightfully happy to drop her off at your place, or do a "bunny deal" on the GSP, if you're so inclined. She is Woody Pet litter box trained already. *chuckle*


Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

I was hoping you'd post this story, Buck. 

* * * * * * * *

I understand that the bun-without-a-home that Buck has has some grease on her back and it may be difficult for her to get too clean. FYIawn dish detergent should get a good portion of the grease out of her fur. 

If the little one does come to Tucker Town, we'll wash her down with it. 

-Carolyn


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 23, 2005)

Buck, you are absolutely amazing! And I really don't think there is anything I could say that everyone else hasn't already said. I saw on "Animal Cops" on Animal Planet one day, there was this guy who had like, 6 white rabbits, moved out of his house and abandoned them...now they were running a muck in his neighbors yard...and the animal cops came and caught each and everyone of them!! It took them a few hours, but they didn't give up until they got all of them! I just love people who go through somuch to save even a tiniest ofcreatures!!

Bless your heart!

-Vanessa


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2005)

Buckand Carolyn...I'm leaving for home right now. 

I'm going to talk this over with the family this evening.

Tommorow might be tough, with me and the wife working, and the kids at school.

I'll log on a little later with an update.

*:~)* Jim


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

JimD,

We could even do an exchange tonight...terrible night, but would solve our dilemma because we won't be back until Monday morning for an appointment the Missus must keep. Point is we're passing through southbound about the same as we're heading northbound tomorrow.

Just happen to know that there is a McDonald's just as one leaves the ramp at GSP 136 Southbound because we recently met two out of state friends there. That would be a 45 mile drive for us and about a 30 mile one for you, I would surmize.

If that works, give me a call as soon as you can. I'll PM my phone numbers to you.

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, please keep us updated!

I sincerely hope that JimD and his family can take the little doe. 

Bless you, Buck, and bless the Missus for rescuing these two precious buns.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 23, 2005)

Good work Buck and the Mrs!

I do hope you find her a wonderful home! After all this she deserves a nice quiet, loving, home! If I lived closer she would be more than welcome to come here... Although I don't think the monkeys would leave her alone...


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 23, 2005)

Y'know, I am soooo glad that I come to this forum - the people here are the most awesome, kindest, most wonderful people. Here we have Buck and his good lady, running themselves ragged trying to save the lives of two little fur bundles (not for the first time). Then we have Jim, who, despite already re-homing 6 bunnies, is thinking of taking on another unfortunate soul. Even if you can't, Jim, the thought was there and that in itself is amazing.

You guys ROCK, and make me feel so pleased that I 'know' you  - Jan


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, with "raves" like you Ladies give, guys like JimD and me are just "driven'" to trying to live up to them.

Buck


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2005)

OK!

We're gonna make this work! Bottom line!

Terrible weather is upon us!!

Mrs. JimD says: *"Do what you feel is right...But please don't drive tonight...OK, if you drive, you go solo...Have you seen it out there???!!??"*

Can we do this??

Buck!!..are you out there??

PM on way!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 23, 2005)

Kudos to you and your missus for rescuing those poor little buns!:dude:


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm here and will do it if you're ready. Bunny Rescue in the night. Have PM'ed you with phone numbers.Call. Exit is 135 Clark/Westfield Southbound, not 136 as I reported earlier.

Buck


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> I'm here and will do it if you're ready. Bunny Rescue in the night.
> 
> Buck


**claps hands together excitedly** 

(lol, i have no idea why this is so intrigueing!) PLEASE keep us posted, and post pictures of the new bunny, and the new name too! 

LMBO, Buck, Bunny Rescue in the Night. Our church recently put on a children's play entitled "Rescue in the Night." lol!

~!~Ellie~!~


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 23, 2005)

This is soooooo exciting!

I can't wait until one of them returns with the rest of the story! 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

Bless your hearts Jim and Buck. :dude: :dude:

I can't believe what you both are doing for the luckiest rabbit in the world. From 'rags to riches' for this babe.

I'm so happy and so moved by what's happened in this post that I'm speechless. 
It really is a horrible storm out there, so if you two lunatics do decide to do this tonight, please write us when you both get back so that we're not worried about you getting home safely all night.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

Call me JimD! I've sent you my phone numbers via Private Mail. Will do so again, in case something got lost.

Buck


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Buck and...........

*I'm on my way!!!!!*



Update to follow!!

*:~) *Jim


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 23, 2005)

Ooo, yay! You guys rock beyond words. What a lucky, lucky rabbit. Please do keep us updated!

~Nichole


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2005)

*giggles* Well, I knew when Buck said she is a fan of WoodyPet, that would seal the deal.


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2005)

*Mission accomplished!!*

We've got the bunnie!!!

What a cutie she is .

I met Buck and the Missus, at a midway point between our places, for the bunnie drop. Wonderful people they are!! I wish I had had more time and that the weather had been a little nicer. I would have liked to have spent some time visiting with them.

Right now the new bunnie is in the x-pen, and Jessica is getting acquainted with her. We're hoping that she will bond with Jessica so they can be best buddies.

I'll take pictures asap.

All for now

Update tomorrow!!

:~) Jim


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

The "deed" is done...one dirty bunny is on her way *home*, finally! Her Dad drove through some pretty miserable weather to pick her up and will have to drive through it again on the way back.

She is a cutie, was pooping, peeing, eating and using the WoodyPet for what it is supposed to be used for.

JimD, the Missus says she was living underneath a Monte Carlo with her friends and she, the Missus that is, thoughtyou were quite the handsome fellow standing in the McDonald's parking lot in the snow....holding a rabbit!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

*tears of joy*

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 23, 2005)

JimD, I can't say enough for what you have just done. I am just so happy that the little one has found her way to your loving heart and home. Thank you.

Buck, what you and the Mrs. have done is truly a beautiful thing. Such big caring hearts helped another bunny find it's perfect forever home.

I respect and and admire allinvolved for your love, kindness and compassion. It's people like you that makes this world a better brighter place to live in.

Hugs to all of you and someone has got to kiss the little dirty girl for me. I can't wait to hear all about her and see her. 

I am so glad everyone made it back home safe and sound.

Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> The "deed" is done...one dirty bunny is on her way *home*, finally! Her Dad drove through some pretty miserable weather to pick her up and will have to drive through it again on the way back.
> 
> She is a cutie, was pooping, peeing, eating and using the Woody Pet for what it is supposed to be used for.
> 
> ...


Is it storming? or snowing? 

I can't wait to see this sweet girl. She needs a name to fit her situation like.... Carletta LOL! 

You guys and your bunnies....... so adorable


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

Buck Jones, The Missus, and JimD risked their lives so that one bunny could find her way Home.

The weatherman predicted 6-10 inches of snow in the Northeast tonight, and when these gentleman and Buck's Missus headed out, there was already 4 inches of snow and it was coming down like a bandit.

It was hard driving. This time, the weatherman was right. We've got at least 6 inches now.

This story must be told. Perhaps an article in the next issue of the _Rabbits Only_ Magazine in tribute of the love, friendship, and compassion that JimD and Buck Jones and The Missus displayed in this story of fate. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's snowing, and the bun has some white, "Blizzard" would be fitting.

So glad to hear you've both made it home safely!

Ellie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2005)

OMG! what sweethearts they are! 

You know, Jim mentioned an extra cage not long ago..... I knew it would be filled within a short time.

I surely wish I had more room for some rescues. As soon as we do, the kids and I plan to go get a bunny _or five_ from a shelter.... 

Then, Lexi can get her show bunny ..... first we help those who need it.... 

It's good to see good people doing such wonderful things for a little bunny. 



Oh, and it's the week of Easter..... I'd name her Ester LOL!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

Carletta???? *Laughs*

Check out the "How you picked your Bunny's name" post. 

Our Friend, Jim, has been thinkin on this.



-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 23, 2005)

When is the movie coming out? I don't like to read! LOL

Seriously, though, lots of good kharma came out of this whole situation for lots of people: six, seven adults, couple of kiddies and two rabbits. 

Good Lord turned that terrible situation right around into a love fest embracing half the distance of New Jersey.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2005)

God Bless Us, Every Bun. 

-Tiny Tim and Tucker Town


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> God Bless Us, Every Bun.
> 
> -Tiny Tim and Tucker Town


Amen

-E


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Carletta???? *Laughs*
> 
> Check out the "How you picked your Bunny's name" post.
> 
> ...


LOL! I see he has..... 

My sister used to have a dog named Tia maria Carlotta (taco bell doggie lol) and that might work too... Carlo tta LOL! 

I knew someone who had a cat who rode home under their car..... AXLE lol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

I'mcrying enough happy tears for me and BunnyMommy both! Where is that woman anyway? I can't believe she missed this moment! :XThis was so awesome! Jim,you and your family are just amazing for taking in a bunny at a moments notice like that. I have to think everything through and then second guess myselfand think it through again.....What you all did tonight was incredible. Buck and his Missus....well, the good Lord did good when he gave us those angels too!

You all earned some extra shine onthose halos tonight! 









RaspberrySwirl


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 24, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Mission accomplished!!*
> 
> We've got the bunnie!!!
> 
> ...




Oh, oh, oh!!!!...

.... You all are TOO wonderful! 

Oh, this story has really made my day...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 24, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'mcrying enough happy tears for me and BunnyMommy both! Where is that woman anyway? I can't believe she missed this moment! :XThis was so awesome! Jim,you and your family are just amazing for taking in a bunny at a moments notice like that. I have to think everything through and then second guess myselfand think it through again.....What you all did tonight was incredible. Buck and his Missus....well, the good Lord did good when he gave us those angels too!
> 
> You all earned some extra shine onthose halos tonight!
> 
> ...




I'm here, Raspberry!...

... I'm here!...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I'mcrying enough happy tears for me and BunnyMommy both! Where is that woman anyway? I can't believe she missed this moment! :XThis was so awesome! Jim,you and your family are just amazing for taking in a bunny at a moments notice like that. I have to think everything through and then second guess myselfand think it through again.....What you all did tonight was incredible. Buck and his Missus....well, the good Lord did good when he gave us those angels too!
> ...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 24, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *BunnyMommy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> ...




LOL! ...


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 24, 2005)

BLAHHHHHHHHH....

Yuuukkk, Raspberry and BunnyMommy. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 24, 2005)

Good job catching the buns! I don't know how you managed it, there's times I can't catch my own buns!!!!!

Megan


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a smile from ear to ear reading this this morning. All of you are so going to be rewarded for the good you have done for this little bunny. Bless you! Is there any local paper you could put the story in? I think others would love it, especially with it being Easter and all!- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 24, 2005)

Dear Jim,

Was the new baby awake this morning when you went in and said, "WAKE UP BUNNIES!"?

Did you name her yet?

How was her first night?

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Dear Jim,
> 
> Was the new baby awake this morning when you went in and said, "WAKE UP BUNNIES!"?
> 
> ...


Dear Carolyn,

Yes. 

No. 

Good. 

_;~) _Jim ***giggling***


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

Everybody try this......

First...smile as BIG as you can!!! 

Now, while still smiling...say: " My face hurts !" 

This story could be a veeeery long post.

"It was a dark andstormy night. Probably one of the darkest and stormiest nights of my life..!"


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

I triedit!

I tried it!

My face does hurt!



*running around the room giggling*

This is sooooo cool! 

I'm happy you're happy! I think I need one of Carolyn's goofy songs right now!





Raspberry


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> BLAHHHHHHHHH....
> 
> Yuuukkk, Raspberry and BunnyMommy.
> 
> -Carolyn


Oh puhleeeez!!!!!! You are sucha sap! If we had a group hug smiley, you know you'd be right in the thick ofit!



Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I'm happy you're happy! I think I need one of Carolyn's goofy songs right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We might have to come up with something on our own..... Carolyn might be busy getting ready for this weekend's festivities.

How 'bout the "Happy Happy Joy Joy" song for now ??!!??

And the icing on the cake was....*I got to meet Ernestine*!!!!!!!! However, The Missus kept a firm grip on her just in case I had any ideas of going home with *2* bunnies!

*:~)* Jim


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 24, 2005)

Any pictures of the new bunny?


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Any pictures of the new bunny?


Hi Anna!

Not yet! It was a pretty late night and our resident photographer (Danielle) was out for the evening. She didn't even know that I had gone to pick up the bunnie! We'll work on some pics tonight!

:~) Jim


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

"She wuvs her pewwets,

She wuvs her hay,

She wuvs her bwankie,

We tink she'll stay !!!!"


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 24, 2005)

wow that must be a good surprise for her.


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> wow that must be a good surprise for her.


Danielle knew about the situation, but she had already left before I decided to go. 

I would have loved to have seen her face when she walked into the bunnie room last night, but I had already gone to bed.

:~) Jim


----------



## blossombunny (Mar 24, 2005)

oh, this is such a GREAT story!! You guys are really just the absolute best! I am so glad that the bunnies have a new home. I am moved to tears reading this whole post!! Good Job guys!! Tracy


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 24, 2005)

I can't wait to see pictures!!! As Carolyn said, this is the luckiest bunny in the world! Good thing people like Buck and Jim still exist in this world!! 

YOU'RE AMAZING!!!!





-Vanessa


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 24, 2005)

"So byyyyee, bye Homeless Life, a good-bye.

Thank you Chevy, burden heavy, but you helped me get by.

And good 'ol boys saved my life with a sigh singing, 

"This won't be the day that she dies. No, This won't be the day that she dies."




-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*VNess2010 wrote:*


> I can't wait to see pictures!!! As Carolyn said, this is the luckiest bunny in the world! Good thing people like Buck and Jim still exist in this world!!
> 
> YOU'RE AMAZING!!!!
> 
> ...


And don't forget the Missus!! She ROCKS!!


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> "So byyyyee, bye Homeless Life, a good-bye.
> 
> Thank you Chevy, burden heavy, but you helped me get by.
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!

And that storm last night *could* have very well done them in, if Buck and the Missus hadn't come to their rescue!!


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

The little girl is not as dirty as I was expecting.

She's got fuzzie fur and uppie ears. She's white with black charlies on ears, eyes, and sides. When you get her in good light you can see that her coat is tinged with grease and grime, but no matted fur. Her feet are quite dirty, but that was to be expected.

It looks like we may be able to clean her up without bathing her. It doesn't look like she's dirty right to the skin and just the "guard" fur need cleansing.

She's eating hay and pellets, and drinking water. She's poopin up a storm, but I haven't been able to tell if she has peed, yet. She flopped a few times in her cage last night...even ended up with all feet in the air for a while.

She appears to be healthy. Eyes and nose are good. She's got good weight. Once she has a better comfort level we'll give her a good going over and check out everything.

It looks like she wasn't out there for too long. Good thing Buck and the Missus came along in her life when they did!! We think she was dropped off around Palm Sunday. 

We're hoping that she will bond with my younger daughter Jessica. 

Jessica wants to name her, but we haven't come up with a fitting name yet.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 24, 2005)

Dear Jim,

What a little doll to have flopped last night and feet up in the air. It's probably the first time, in God knows how long, she's been able to truly relax. 

If she were to make it to Tucker Town, we were thinking of just wrapping her in a towel, putting her under the running water of the sink where she had taken most of the grease, rub in small bit of Dawn Liquid Detergent, and rinse. Pamnock and Kathy Smith both recommend the Dawn for greasy stains, so no worries about it being safe when it comes from experts like them. Of course you know, make sure her inside fur iscompletely dry when you're done bathing her. 

I think we'll have to put you in charge of giving a lesson at the Boathouse Party in our Bunny Salon booth. 



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

:dude:



When I first read your post I thought it said "Bunnie *Saloon*" :shock:

Although I could probably handle that, too. Gotta get a "Bunnies Playing Poker" painting to hang up, though.Little bowls of craisins on the bar...

Puts a whole new twist on the term "Bouncer"!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 24, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> "She wuvs her pewwets,
> 
> She wuvs her hay,
> 
> ...


That's cute JimD...lol!

Ellie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 24, 2005)

We could work out a Bunnie Saloon, too!

Great Idea!!

I have to agree with Bramble, your little ditty was adorable. 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 24, 2005)

Well,

I just caught up to date with this wonderful rescue story! and all I can say is...

WOW!

You guys are awesome! Way to got Buck, Mrs., and Jim!

She couldn't have better rescuers, and a better home...

Carolyn, I just love your songs...


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> We could work out a Bunnie Saloon, too!
> 
> Great Idea!!




We could have kareoke...and I could sing the "Oreo" song 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Carolyn* wrote:*


> I have to agree with Bramble, your little ditty was adorable.




The tune in my head was the "We Love You, Conrad" song from Bye Bye Birdie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2005)

Name Ideas for the fun of it 

*Carol (carlo with l and o transposed.... typo bunny  )*

*Monte Carlo is in Monaco .... Monaca*

*Monte Carlo is famous for gambling.... Ante, Jackie (jackpot), Pat (pat-hand)*

*The snowstorm you went out in...... Stormy*

*She was under a Chevy Monte Carlo..... Dale (Dale Earnhardt drove a Chevy Monte Carlo)*

*She was living there temporarily..... Tempe*

*Chevette*

*She ran Buck and the Missus ragged....... Flee*


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Name Ideas for the fun of it
> 
> *Carol (carlo with l and o transposed.... typo bunny  )*
> 
> ...


These are great, however there has been a further update...

It was a Cadillac Eldorado.

We immediately came up with "*Dora*" as a possibility (El*dora*do).

I like *Storm*(y), too!

All ideas will go to Jessica so she can decide!


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

Here she is!!!!

She still a little damp from cleaning. And still a little dirty. Danielle just used wipes this time. Next we go for the Dawn!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Mar 24, 2005)

Shes got charlies


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 24, 2005)

Awwwwww! She's so cute and looks sweet. 

I'm so happy for you and her.

Rescue bunnies love you more!

Laura


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

What a sweetie! 

Ummm....what's a charlie?



Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh, she is just BEAUTIFUL!!!! ...


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> What a sweetie!
> 
> Ummm....what's a charlie?
> 
> ...


I need to correct myself here I think?!?

She doesn't *have* charlies...she *is* a charlie*.* Although this may be wrong too, because her black markings are really not that light.

Broken rabbits with very light markings are called "*Charlies*". 

Need some help here Pam.... .. pleeeeze!?!?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> These are great, however there has been a further update...
> 
> It was a Cadillac Eldorado.
> 
> ...


Oh, My! A caddy huh? she has expensive taste! like Liz Taylor or Eva Gabor! lol

I love pet names.... you can have so much fun! Hope Jessica finds a perfect name 

and you find a camera! :X


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

I went back and looked at the picture again. The Charlie part...is that the part that we are referring to, that is kind of on the edges of the spots, it is kind of "see through" looking? Shaded...or lighter? Is that what Charlie means? And if they didn't have that part, and they just had defined spots, that would be something different? 

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> and you find a camera! :X


Did you not see the pictures??

You're slippin'

Look on page 4 of this thread...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > and you find a camera! :X
> ...


:shock:NO! ...... I'm there! 



OMG! she's adorable! She's so sweet! *kiss,kiss da bunners!*

She looks like a Freckles.... lol


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

I've gotten word that Jessica likes the name "Rosie".


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I went back and looked at the picture again. The Charlie part...is that the part that we are referring to, that is kind of on the edges of the spots, it is kind of "see through" looking? Shaded...or lighter? Is that what Charlie means?And if they didn't have that part, and they just had defined spots,that would be something different?
> 
> Raspberry


ummmmm...lemme see.....i found more stuff.....

"when you breed two rabbits that are "broken colored", a color and white spotted, you will get some brokens, some solid sports, and some charlies.A charlie is a rabbit with just a little bit of color.They usually have ear markings, eye markings, a bit of color on the back and no nose marking or a "charlie chaplin mustache" which is how they got their name."


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm looking for Doc Nock.....She will fly right in here andtell us what a Charlie is! :dude:

Raspberry


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2005)

Raspberry....... she's a BUNNY!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

I am simply trying to use this warm fuzzy experience as an opportunity to further educatemyself!





Raspberry


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I am simply trying to use this warm fuzzy experience as an opportunity to further educatemyself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah... educational stuff......... I like bunnies..... don't care what color or breed LOL! 

Ok, where's the professor ..... ?


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

Our bunnie Chippy is a charlie.

She's white, black ears, black eye boxes, no nose marking....... 

and then she has small faint black spots down her back, one over each eye, and one on her tail.







lookie all da bunnies..... ...and there's 2 missin' !!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2005)

So, like..... when did it become a hobby to get bunnies, Jim? Like.... what are the signs I should be watching for in myself...... that one day it will go from 1 bunny (ok 2 at the moment) to like 7?


----------



## pamnock (Mar 24, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'm looking for Doc Nock.....She will fly right in here andtell us what a Charlie is! :dude:
> 
> Raspberry




Rasp found me  I've come down with a bad cold and some other health problems as well as trying to deal with the loss of my friend's daughter. I've been lurking, but not posting as much this week.

A "charlie" by ARBA definition is a verylightly marked broken rabbit. It's often used to refer to rabbits with less than 10% color markingsthat may also bemissing a nose marking (butterfly) -- however, a rabbit may still be considered a charlie and have a nose marking. 

Those into the genetic aspect of a charlie consider any rabbit that is homozygous broken (2 broken genes) a charlie. True genetic charlies will produce 100% brokens no matter what color they are bred to. Homozygous charlies are usually lightly marked.

I suspect that the rabbit in the photo is not a genetic charlie -- just a broken missing it's nose marking.

The name "Charlie" comes from the fact that many lightly marked rabbits have 2 spots on either side of the nose (rather than the proper butterfly). It gives the rabbit a sort of "Charlie Chaplin" mustache look.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Mar 24, 2005)

The photo of Chippy is certainly a rabbit that falls under what is generally considered a "Charlie" marked rabbit due to the lack of broken pattern markings on the body as well as the missing nose marking.

Pam


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> So, like..... when did it become a hobby to get bunnies, Jim? Like.... what are the signs I should be watching for in myself...... that one day it will go from 1 bunny (ok 2 at the moment) to like 7?


I'm not sure.

It's kind of like when you went to the restaurant when you were a kid, and they give you that little set of 3 or 4 crayons to color with....and the next thing you know you've got the box of 64, but it's not enough...

I think there's support groups for this kinda stuff!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 24, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> lookie all da bunnies..... ...and there's 2 missin' !!


**poof*:shock:*poof*:shock: *he..he...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 24, 2005)

In reply to what Pam said...

"huh?"



I'll have to read that a few more times....S..L..O..W..L..Y..

Raspberry


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 24, 2005)

That was a good story , except the part about the other bun getting run over . I hope she has a great home and is loved all the time. I wonder if she is pregnant since there was a buck and doe :?.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 25, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> In reply to what Pam said...
> 
> "huh?"
> 
> ...




It's just confusing because there is no definitive answer .Basically the term refers to a lightly marked rabbit.Genetics fanatics only consider a rabbit a "charlie" if it has inherited a copy of the broken gene from each parent (homozygous) --irregardless of how it is marked.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Raspberry for asking the question, and thank you, Pam, for pulling yourself together long enough to answer it. I know you're in great pain these days and that you really aren't in the mood to answer questions, but as per usual, you were right there when someone asked. I also wasn't clear as to what the term meant, so I'm really glad that now I know. 

* * * * 

Mornin Jim and Danielle! 

Your little fluff-ball is so sweet looking. The look in her eye gives off a feeling of ease and comfort. 

We've been thinking so much about you, but as you had indicated earlier in the thread, have been very busy with the festivities here. 

How's it going on getting her cleaned up? Are you getting thumped at? How are your other bunnies dealing with the new arrival? Did Jessica come up with a name yet?

It's been so long since I've spoken to you. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

JimD, I think what you did is so Incredible, I had to say that again. Any news? Update? Anything? We're dying here? Anything at all?

How about Lily as a name? She was rescued so close to Easter and my yard are lilies that are called Easter Lilies. They are just starting to bloom just like your little girl will bloom under your care.

Tina


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 25, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> And don't forget the Missus!! She ROCKS!!




Oh you are very right! I'm so sorry to have not included her...


EVERYONE INVOLVED IS JUST AMAZING!


And one more thing...I CAN'T SEE THE PICTURES!!! I'm dying over here! Why are they coming up as X's and every one else can see them??? Jim - can you post them a different way? What's going on?

-Vanessa


----------



## JimD (Mar 25, 2005)

Greeting to All!!!

Our new little bunnie is doing _great_!!!!!!

She's eating hay & pellets, drinking, pooping&peeing.

She's had raisins, craisins, banana, and a leaf of romaine. She loved them all....especially the nana.

*I'm going to the pet store and want to pick up some Nutri-Cal.
Can anybody me advise on the doseage to give her??*

She seems to be in very good health, but we'll give her a good going over today. Eyes/ears/nose all clear. Hard to tell her age, but she seems to be matured. 

*Hopefully she was spayed (she had a little boyfriend under the car with her) so we don't have any little surprises. Danielle said she thought she saw some milk, but I don't know if that is possible.
Do does lactate before a litter?*

Danielle used wipes and got most of the surface grime off. The bun loved the brushing and blowdry. Her feet are still pretty dirty (as to be expected). We'll work at cleaning her up a little at a time. She certainly has been through a lot and we don't want to stress her at all.

She has settled into her new cage very well and is totally comfortable. Lounging and bunnie flopping. She had all feet in the air for a while at one point. 

Her litter habits are pretty good. She uses her litter pan to pee in all the time, so far. She likes Woody Pet (of course). She poops where ever, but I can live with that.

She got the best personality, too. Loves to be loved. She sits on Jessica's lap for hours at a time.

I think the only thing wrong with this bunnie is that someone broke her heart by doing what they did. It might take a while for her to trust and love again.....but we've got lots of time!

*It's official....Jessica has named her bunnie "Rosie" !!!!! *



_*:~) *_Jim


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 25, 2005)

Awww, Rosie! What a great name!! I'm so happy to hear that everything is going great! Sounds like she is very grateful!

Still wish I could see pictures, though! (see post above)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 25, 2005)

Jim, I read recently where Tina uses a peroxide mixture onApollo to get his white feet clean...you might ask her about that for Rosie's dirty paws...

Rosie! Yeah!!!!! I'm so glad she has a name now!  

On the Nutri Cal....When Sebastian was sick Pamtold me.....I think it was a 1/2"....I'm looking through my stuff trying to find it. I tried putting it on his paws the first time and that didn't go too well. The next time I just put it in his mouth a bit at a time. 

It's all nutrients and good stuff, so I don't think it would be harmful if she got a bit too much. 

Raspberry


----------



## JimD (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Raspberry!!

I'm thinking that doseage might be by the buns weight as well. 

Ya know what!!...DOY!!!....My vet is right at PetSmart. I'll ask her as long as I'm there. I'm such a typical guy!

About the peroxide....I thought I remember someone saying that it wasn't a good idea to use it on bunnies?? I'm probably wrong...we hear so much here that I get confused so easy.

*:~)* Jim


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah! Congratulations Rosie! You have an awesome family.

JimD, I water the peroxide down. I usually do half peroxide and half water. I dip his feet andat times,his whole tushy in it. I haven't had any problems with it. I got the tip from my breeder.

I meant what I you told Rosie. You and your family are Awesome. Bunny Guardian Angels.

Tina


----------



## JimD (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Tina,

And you should talk. I found out you were on a mission of your own whilst I was busy.

You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 25, 2005)

You are very Welcome Jim. Thank you as well. I am keeping my fingers crossed on my Mission

Try the peroxide it works, it's cheap and it works

You are really awesome.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm so still so happy about all of this ... JimD, you're so WONDERFUL...


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Mar 25, 2005)

Hieverybody!

I have not been on andI thougtI would drop by and say hi, and I think Rosey is so cute! 





.

.

.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 25, 2005)

*Roses* for Rosie and the new family!

This thread is a highlight of the forum. Congratulations!

Rainbows! :dude:


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello Rosie!

She is just a sweet little girl...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Mar 26, 2005)

I love how she got her name... Jessie's favorite character from Bye Bye Birdy is Rosie... and at the same time my dad's little song was to the tune of a song from Bye Bye Birdy. This is great! She's so sweet and fluffy! She's stinkie though, so her name is ironic. Today she will have her first experience with the vacuum. Oh deary. Jessie will hold her while momma vacuums. Anyway! On my way to get ready for a date!!

_danielle_



PS. I will post more pictures soon!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 26, 2005)

"She got the best personality, too. Loves to be loved. She sits on Jessica's lap for hours at a time."

I am so pleased that she is bonding with Jessica. Sounds like she is settling in really well. She is such a sweet girl, and I think her name really suits her - she looks like a 'Rosie'. I must admit that this whole rescue has brought a smile to my face for the last few days!- Jan


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh, dear. I'm so glad that things are looking on the bright side for this lovely little bun, affectionatly named Rosie. Please keep us updated. Her behavior? Quirks? Habits? How is she fitting in? etc. 
Ellie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Jim,

You can give up to an inch a day of the NutriCal, Jim. I've done that with both my little ones, and The Monster,and have never had a problem. 

As to the lactating, it could be that she's going to have babies or has already had them and was separated from them. Does she look pregnant? Do you feel 'marbles' in her belly? 

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Mar 28, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hi Jim,
> 
> You can give up to an inch a day of the NutriCal, Jim. I've done that with both my little ones, and The Monster,and have never had a problem.
> 
> -Carolyn


Thanks Carolyn. I picked some up this weekend, but haven't given any, yet.

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Mar 28, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> As to the lactating, it could be that she's going to have babies or has already had them and was separated from them. Does she look pregnant? Do you feel 'marbles' in her belly?
> 
> -Carolyn


Rosie is doing very well and has established a bond with Jessica. She sits on Jessica's lap for hours being petted and loved. She nudges her hand if she stops. Rosie isn't too keen on anybody else as of yet. When she nudges my hand she usually nips me to let me know that she wants Jessica to do the petting.

We haven't given her a "bath", yet, but she has cleaned herself up considerably. In the next couple of days I'd like to give her some"spot" cleaning with some wipes and maybe a bit of peroxide mixture for her feet. At that time I'll see if Rosie will let me palpatate her. Wish me luck. I honestly hope she not expecting. She doesn't look pregnant I far as I can tell.

~Jim


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Jim. It's great that Rosie and Jessica are bonding so well. Although we all adore baby bunnies,I hope for your sakes that she isn't pregnant.

Jan


----------



## Buck Jones (Mar 28, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> > ...I'll see if Rosie will let me palpatate her. Wish me luck. I honestly hope she not expecting. She doesn't look pregnant I far as I can tell.


We didn't see any testicles on the buck with her, and it did occur he may have been her little one because he was that young looking....but only time will tell for certain. My track record for sexing rabbits is not world renown, you know?

You might want to insure she is the doe we said she was. *chuckle*

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Jim,

I really wonder if she had babies already. Pam had noted at one point that it could take a day before the milk comes in. Then again, if you check out the false pregnancy post, I've read that does can lactate then even. 

If she's more comfortable with Jessica, perhaps as Jessica is massaging her, she can feel for kits inside. Rosie seems to trust her the most, and after all she's been through, I'd first let Jessica give it a try. 

Many people that know what they're doing say that palpating a doe isn't easy. Some rabbits are harder to read than others. 

Let us know how it goes on the spot cleaning and if the Dawn helps clean her up. Glad Tina jumped in here because she makes Apollo glow and he's obviously very healthy and happy.

Keep us posted.

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome Rosie!!


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Welcome Rosie!!


Rosie wants to know if your the one selling the stewpot on ebay !?


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2005)

***bumping a memory***


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Buck Jones wrote:


> Received a call yesterday from a waitress who works at a local cafe we frequent. Seems there were a couple of bunnies seen loitering around and as we are known to some around here as the "bunny people, "would we be interested in rounding them up?
> 
> The Missus was very busy and I'm nursing a bruised rib so it was afternoon by the time we arrived and the cafe closes after lunch, so we were on our own. Cute broken black/white up-eared doe ran us ragged criss-crossing a fairly heavily trafficked street, hiding under derelict cars in a nearby gas station and squirming beneath the flat-tired old Chevy *they* called home in the vacant lot next to the cafe.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Jul 13, 2005)

"Ya never can tell where the day's gonna go!"



I love that quote -- it's so "Buck". inkpansy:



Pam


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

Ms. Rosie-roo Jones


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

...and again


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2005)

and one more...

Thank you Buck!!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh wow ... thank you for bumping this thread! I never saw it before, and what a wonderful story it is of a great bunny rescue and the beautiful humans who cared. 

And even though I never got to know Buck, you guys are doing such an honorable service by keeping his memory alive, and allowing those of us who haven't been here that long to 'meet' him, in a sense...

Di


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 13, 2005)

Rosie-roo Jones is gorgeous. She is lucky to have found such awonderful home with those who love her.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, the woman who adopted Riley, Rosie's friend, has been having a hard time with the little one. Apparently he/she who used to be a real cuddle bug has gone from Jeckyl to Hyde and is snorting, growling, and biting her and her kids. Sounds to me like the little one's ready to be fixed or maybe they're just moving too fast around her or not handling her properly. I'm working with her in emails as to trying to break it down when could be wrong. Poor Woman is at her wits end because she adores Riley as do her children, but they obviously can't have that going on. I just hope and pray that getting the little one fixed will help calm him/her down and she will return back to her normal self.



ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Unfortunately, the woman who adopted Riley, Rosie's friend, has been having a hard time with the little one. Apparently he/she who used to be a real cuddle bug has gone from Jeckyl to Hyde and is snorting, growling, and biting her and her kids.Sounds to me like the little one's ready to be fixed or maybe they're just moving too fast around her or not handling her properly.I'm working with her in emails as to trying to break it down when could be wrong. Poor woman is at her wits end because she adores Riley as do her children, but they obviously can't have that going on. I just hope and pray that getting the little one fixed will help calm him/her down and she will return back to her normal self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How upsetting this must be for her.

I've been through this with a few of my bunnies....still going through it with Binkie (she bit me again this morning when I went to give her pellets :X)

Is there anything I can do to help out?


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 19, 2005)

The owner is going to get her spayed. She loves her too much to part with her. 





-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 19, 2005)

That's good news, Carolyn. I'm sure that Riley will settle down after being spayed. Both she and Rosie were two very lucky bunnies that night 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 31, 2005)

***bump***

..for Nicky


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks JimD!

Nicole


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2006)

:bump

It's been a year (wasn't able to get to the PC yesterday due to PAIN)

This was one of the best adventures I've partaken in.

Rosieroo Jones has been enjoying her home and family ever since.

~Jim

PS: Thanks for letting me "tag along" on that one, Buck!!ray::rainbow:
and.......was that you talking to me while I was having my surgery done??


----------



## naturestee (Mar 24, 2006)

I've seen this thread before but it still brings tears to my eyes. Happy anniversary, Rosie!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 24, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> PS: Thanks for letting me "tag along" on that one, Buck!!ray::rainbow:
> and.......was that you talking to me while I was having my surgery done??


Could well be, Jim!

Happy Anniversary Rosie. You really struck it lucky with Buck and the Missus and Jim and his family 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 24, 2006)

Aw, I loved this story. 

You know, it's taken me a year to realize the relevance of Rosie's "last name".

:foreheadsmack:

I'm just a little slow!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 24, 2006)

Great story. We would love it if you marked this anniversary with some new pics. 

Give a big kiss to Rosie for me. :kiss:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 24, 2006)

Awwww, I remember that story so well! I followed it every step of the way as it was happening. 

Such a happy sad memory. :tears2: :inlove: You guys were so cool! 



sas :kiss:and pipp :bunnydance: (and the gang)



EDIT: My God, it's been a YEAR??? :shock:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Good Days! Good Times! Good Memories! 

Thanks Jim!



Raspberry


----------



## Cinnabunny (Jun 19, 2006)

:bump

I never knew Buck and read this for the first time. My sister told me how special he was - now I can see why.

This bump is for a man I neverknew but nowknow through memories on this forum.

:bump


----------



## JimD (Jun 19, 2006)

*Cinnabunny wrote: *


> :bump
> 
> I never knew Buck and read this for the first time. My sister told me how special he was - now I can see why.
> 
> ...





Buck was very special for many people ..... and is missed terribly. My thoughts and prayers are always with him and The Missus.
He passed away a year ago on Father's Day and changed the meaning of it for me forever.
I spent most of the weekend thinking about him and the things he did ... but wasn't able to bring myself to the forum. It's hard even now.

There are so many memories that I'd like to share with everyone ..... and I only knew Buck for a very short time. This thread was especially meaningful to me and I thank Cinnabunny for bumping it.
Rosie-roo Jones is very happy and will remain with us forever. Emotionally she's a bit of a special needs bunny, but we consistently work on building her trust and confidence in us.

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2007)

:bump

It's 2 years since this wonderful adventure.....yet it seems like it was just yesterday.

I can still feel the warmth of Buck's hand when he shook my hand
And there aren't enough words to describe The Missus.

Rosie-roo Jones (aka "Sweet-ums") is still with us. She's happy and healthy and seems to enjoy her home. SheLOVES her cage and will only come out to harass Tootsie across the way.
She was very aggressive after she had been here a few months....I think it was mostly a display of "THIS IS MY STUFF!!!!!". I have no idea what she experienced prior to finding us, so I gave her some room.
The first time we had a face off was when she needed her nails clipped for the first time. What a performance we put on, the two of us!!
The clipping went well and the next morning I was surprised by the greeting of a most affectionate bunnie!!! I think she had simply realized that I wasn't going to eat her.

I've got a couple of new pics of her but she really doesn't like to venture too far from her cage.



"I'm under my blankie....what do you want?!!??"


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh...OK, OK!! Just make sure you get my good side!!!


Can you see the picture of Marilyn Monroe in the spots??
...squint your eyes and tilt you head to the left....


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's a rare shot of Rosie out of her cage.

She was going across to tease Tootsie.
Tootsie was NOT happy!!

And Rosie says:

"Neener, Neener, Neener ... Tootsie!!":brat:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 24, 2007)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Ya never can tell where the day's gonna go!


And howa bunny changed the lives of many and make legends of good deeds.

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow! 2 years?! Rosie's story is such a wonderful one, involving some great people. Glad that she has turned out to be such a happy bun!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2008)

:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump



:yahoo: *HAPPY GOTCHA DAY !!!* :bunnydance:

 It's been 3 years since Rosie joined us. :biggrin2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats on the gotcha..

Dumb question.. what's Rosie's breed? I saw several of them at Tractor Supply and outside the local feed store when I drove by...yanno.. lil baby Easter Bunners..


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 23, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> :bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats - I always love rereading this thread....

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2008)

Gosh,i remember reading about this story when i first joined...Rosie and her little friend were so lucky that day when you guys came to the rescue...such a heart warming story 

And of course Rosie is such a pretty little girl

Cheryl


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2009)

:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump:bump




:bunnydance:It's been four years since Miss Rosieroo Jones joined our family!!! :bunnydance:

*:big kiss:HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, Sweetums !!!:big kiss:
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:*


----------



## Numbat (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day Rosie! :balloons:

What a beautiful story of how you two came together.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow - I love two things about this - I love how you were willing to adopt Rosie - AND I love how Buck Jones could always tell a story....

I always enjoy reading this thread whenever you bump it.


----------



## JimD (Mar 25, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I always enjoy reading this thread whenever you bump it.


Me too!! :biggrin2:.... probably one of my bestest adventures!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 25, 2009)

I remember watching this one as it happened.  Nothing could be sweeter.  Happy Gotcha Day, Rosie! What a special day!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh wow, is it that time already?:shock:

Happy Gotcha Day Rosie!!!

_darn it, I always tear up at this thread_


----------



## JimD (Apr 5, 2010)

*ink iris:ink iris:Happy Gotcha Day, Sweetpie!!!!ink iris:ink iris:*

:big kiss::big kiss::big kiss::big kiss::big kiss:

*I missed it by a few days...But I don't think Rosie will mind.*

*It's been 5 years now!!!*



*"Ya never can tell where the day's gonna go!" ~ BuckJones*


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh wow - I was just thinking about this the other day Jim.

I'm sure Rosie will forgive you for missing it by a bit....as long as you still spoil her rotten at least one day to celebrate!


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2011)

[align=center]It was 6 years ago today that I brought home my little fluffy girl....

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY,*[/align]

[align=center]*ink iris:ink iris:ink iris: ROSIE !! ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:*[/align]:big kiss::bouquet:arty:arty:arty:arty::bouquet::big kiss:


[align=left][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow Jim, I can't believe it's been 6 years already. I had to go back to read the story on Rosie and I was right it was the very cute Bunny Buck found. Such a wonderful story.

[align=center]*Happy 6th Gotcha Day Rosie.*[/align]
[align=center]*She's a real BEAUTY*[/align]
[align=center]arty::airborne::balloons::magicwand::birthday[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]Susan[/align]


----------



## JimD (Apr 1, 2012)

[align=center]*It's been 7 years now since I adopted Rosie. (3/23/2005)*

*Happy (belated) Gotcha day Rosie-roo !!!*



:big kiss::inlove::jumpforjoy::inlove::big kiss:
[/align]


----------



## Meeky242 (Apr 1, 2012)

*dies of cuteness*

Happy gotcha day Rosie! You're a wonderful man JimD  But i'm sure rosie already knew this!


----------



## Samara (Apr 1, 2012)

:thumbup


----------

